# Wedged GPU



## unitrunker (Jul 20, 2019)

I get the following at boot:
`[Drm:i915_gem_init] Failed to initialize GPU, declaring it wedged.`

This happens consistently after recent PKG upgrade to drm-kmod. This was not a problem with earlier version.

11.3-Release p0

This is a T440p Thinkpad (Haswell)


----------



## unitrunker (Jul 20, 2019)

I had also upgraded to 11.3 recently. Rolled back to 11.2-RELEASEp9 and all is well.

Something is broken on the 11.3 side of the fence.


----------



## unitrunker (Jul 21, 2019)

I upgraded to 11.2-RELEASEp11 and then to 12.0-RELEASEp7. Both work.

One odd thing is - if I load i915kms from /boot/loader.conf instead of /etc/rc.conf - the X server crashes.


----------



## tingo (Jul 21, 2019)

Yes, that is probably why the instructions now say that you should load it from /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2019)

Note that the package repositories will still install packages built for 11.2. So kernel modules will have been built for the _wrong_ version, and thus fail to load.

You can change the package URL slightly to get packages specifically built for 11.3:

```
url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/release_3",
```


----------



## unitrunker (Jul 22, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Note that the package repositories will still install packages built for 11.2. So kernel modules will have been built for the _wrong_ version, and thus fail to load.


I did a pkg-static update after the freebsd-update install. That downloaded a new PKG version and updated a ton of my packages.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2019)

Both latest and quarterly contain packages built for 11.2 because that's the lowest, still supported, version.


----------

